# closet remodel



## nopilot (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to the site so I hope I'm on the correct forum. We are considering opening up a corner closet in a small sitting room, previously a bedroom, to give it a more open feel. When I remodeled this room I didn't want to deal with removing the walls because of the work required to fix the ceiling, floor, walls. The photo is taken from the entrance door and we feel having the closet open and shelves installed, sort of like a buffet, it would open it up some. I would remove the doors and add shelving and paint the trim to match the chair rail. I will also add lighting to the inside. The back wall of the closet has some studs but the end walls have nothing but the corner studs so there isn't anything to fasten shelving support to. I would like some thoughts and ideas please. This house is very small and the room is also. Thanks


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 12, 2009)

Welcome NoPilot:
Beautiful trim job!
You could use shelf tracks and brackets from the back wall without support on the ends.
With the length of the shelves, they will need intermediate supports anyway. I think the tracks and brackets would be your easiest and neatest route.
Glenn


----------

